# Light pink spotting - help



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Ladies I had 5 day old blasts transferred on sat. Today I have that heavy kind of period feeling and when I went to the bathroom I have noticed some light pink spotting. Obviously I so want this to be implantation bleeding but I am worried it is af. I am on prognova and ultrogeston. Could my period be coming so early? Can you get af when you are taking ultrogeston? Last time af did not come until I stopped the tablets and usually my periods are regular in that I have a 31 to 33 day cycle never shorter.

Sorry for all the questions and I know you ladies are not doctors but there is so much experience on this site I am hoping someone can help.
Mrs sihns


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hi MrsSigns

Light pink spotting is very common.  Hopefully it's implantation although it may be a little early?  Light pink or brown blood is fine as it's old blood.  

Best of luck
TG x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Its strange how we all get told different things.  My clinic say that an embie implants within 24 to 48 hours, so it could well be implantation bleeding.

I had brown/pink spotting throughout my 2ww and got a BFP.  My clinic said it can either be one of the embies coming away or implantation from where the embie has implanted and digging in to your womb lining.

To be honest at this stage it is really hard to give any other advise.  Just try and stay positive.

x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you ladies

I have managed to get myself under control again.  AF has not arrived so I am feeling far more positive. 

Who knows what it is.  I will just have to wait and see what happens next!  I can't believe I am losing the plot so soon into the 2ww!

Mrs Signs


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Again,

You are entitled to lose the plot!  It is understandable in the 2ww and you are not alone.  We have all been there and all analyse every single symptom and what is hard is that there is no definite answer on what is right and wrong in the 2ww, as not everyone gets the same symptoms.

However at Blast stage you have an excellent chance, so good luck again and I hope you get your BFP.

x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I had brown spotting 2 days after a five day transfer and got a bfp - good luck


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Bleeding has got heavier now. Not af yet but seems to be moving in that direction. I spoke with my clinic and they sad the prognova and ultrogeston should stop bleeding and I should call tomorrow with an update.



Not looking good for me.

Mrs signs


----------

